# Paper Label RC Cola Bottle



## canti128 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey guys!
I finally found the discussion about the oldest acl RC bottles and thought I'd share my Paper label RC Cola debaussed bottle I bought _ages_ ago off of ebay for a cool* $19.99*. 



While I honestly have reason to doubt its age as its in relatively good condition (save for a little stain on the front label), Its just_ too good_ to be true. Its spotless on the inside and the label looks like it was put on _yesterday_! However- based on information that I've gathered- this bottle dates from at least 1935/36 since it has no date and has a neck label which resembles a cardboard cutouts and tin signs from the same era. I have reason to believe that it might be a "salesman's sample" that never saw the light of day.

I haven't seen another bottle like it discussed around here so I wanted to know more about it... to basically make sure I'm not sitting on a fake I think is valuable. (I mean, how hard would it be to glue one of these labels to an already debaussed bottle anyway?)

Thanks!


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 11, 2016)

Welcome! It is a nice debossed bottle, but yes the label does look too 'mint' to be true. Yes it is possible to glue a label on. I see certain PL bottles on ebay from one specific seller that look this way. So I am wary. Not saying yours is fake, but it can be done. The bottle could have been tumbled and then the label applied. I hope yours is real and genuine as I love the older RC Cola bottles.. Can you make out the letters and or numbers on the bottom of the bottle in the middle? eg. LGW 1 or similar? Thanx for sharin!


----------



## canti128 (Oct 11, 2016)

iggyworf said:


> Can you make out the letters and or numbers on the bottom of the bottle in the middle? eg. LGW 1 or similar? Thanx for sharin!



Thanks for commenting and confirming my thoughts about the bottle. I've heard of stories of folks in the 1960's making these kinds of fakes and that they were (so I heard) still floating around. I'm hoping its real, but its no problem with me if it isn't authentic, its the closest approximation I could find and a good addition to my "history of RC bottles through the ages" collection. The price was right too, lol. 

From what I can tell the letters and numbers on the bottom of the bottle look to be "LGW 6".

Cheers!


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 11, 2016)

Check these out if you have time. Some info on the 'LGW #' mystery.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?671684-RC-Cola!&highlight=Royal+Crown+cola

https://www.antique-bottles.net/sho...ER-ALE-PAPER-LABEL&highlight=Royal+Crown+cola


----------



## canti128 (Oct 11, 2016)

Based off of the information in that topic, it seems that my bottle is a LGW (Laurens Glass Works) #6 experimental mold, which was almost always had a Debaussed pyramid and 50/50 of these bottles had either ACL labels or Paper labels and its probably dated 1935-1936. Although it seems that the reasoning why the use of paper neck-labels were used in addition to the debaussing was never resolved and when I have time I will have to bring this up in that "RC Cola!" Topic. If its not 'dead', of course. 

Interestingly note though: It seems the placement of the paper label on the neck of the bottle in advertisement (1936 print ads) is placed _*over*_ the debaussed pyramid wheras mine has the neck label placed _*above*_ the debaussed pyramid. Its almost reaffirms my assumption that it was a 'salesman's sample' if the other topic is right and LGW was slated to make a series of different bottles (with different compositions), its possible they also experimented with *label placement *too. Who knows if this has any relevance... but if I have time I'll post it on the aforementioned topic as well.


----------

